# my new jet boat



## gotmuddy (Feb 29, 2012)

I bought a boat off craigslist sunday here is a link to the build: https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=24057

I am contemplating building a jet tunnel into the hull. What do yall think?


----------



## Sawdust Farmer (Mar 3, 2012)

I see lots of potential and a little bit of work. :wink: 

Where are you planning on running it? 

I'm guessing primary use will be fishing?

sf


----------



## gotmuddy (Mar 4, 2012)

the 11 point and white river mainly.


----------



## gotmuddy (Mar 6, 2012)

I took the boat out on the lake for a bit this evening and I was amazed in what it would run in. I ran up big creek looking for white bass and ran some really skinny water. I ran a long way in 6" deep water before hitting a shoal that was 2" deep...I had to get out and wade. with two people the 25hp feels underpowered, maybe it is my wore out intake/liner/impeller. Someone redid the liner in jb weld....all the shims are on top of the impeller also. how much performance loss am I losing?


----------

